# Eisjöchl, von wo aus hoch?



## karstenr (24. August 2007)

Ich möchte die Eisjöchl Tour fahren und frage mich von wo aus man dort am besten rauf fährt? Welche Seite kann man am besten rauf fahren, bzw. mit wie viel trage- / schiebe- Zeit muss man bei welcher Variante rechnen. 
Die Straße im Schnalstal (Naturns  Karthaus) kann man vermutlich nicht umgehen. Bei der anderen Seite Meran  St. Leonhard  Pfelders gibt es auf der Karte und Tourenbeschreibung andere Wege.
Geplant ist diese Tour (84Km, 2600m HU) als Tagestour, also ohne schweres Gepäck.
Möchte diese Tour im Rahmen eines verlängerten Wochenendes machen und es mit dem Radtag am Stilfser  Joch verbinden. Geplant 4 Tagestouren (DO-SO) SA 1.9.2007 Radtag Stilfser  Joch. Das Joch ist an diesem Tag nur für Radfahrer frei. 
Wenn einer/eine  Interesse hat die ein oder andere Tour dort mitzufahren, kann er sich gerne melden. Touren dort unter MTB-Ortler auf meiner Homepage.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## dubbel (24. August 2007)

mir hat man es so erklärt: 

1) eisjöchl  gegen den uhrzeigersinn: 2 - 3 h bergauf schieben; bergab alles fahrbar  

2) im uhrzeigersinn: ca. 30 - 45 min bergauf schieben (oder weniger, je nach kondition und technik); bergab anfangs schwierig, später alles fahrbar. 

3) Es heißt willst du es am "schönsten" dann fahr von Naturns hoch und diesselbe Strecke wieder runter  

zusammengefasst aus 


Wuudi schrieb:


> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. August 2007)

Ich denke, du bist besser bedient, wenn du von Pfelders aus hochfährst, da du dann wie Dubbel schreibt, bergab alles fahren kannst. In die andere Richtung kannst du zwar bergauf mehr fahren, aber bergab wirst du wenig Spaß haben und bis fast zur Lazinser Alm schieben (zumindest das Meiste).
Der Meraner Höhenweg ist wohl nicht fahrbar, aber es ist ein Radweg durchs Passeier Tal ausgeschildert, der sich recht gut und schnell fahren lässt.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (24. August 2007)

würde dir das auch so empfehlen wie henni.

die 30-45 minuten schieben von den eishöfen kommend sind für normale biker zu niedrig angesetzt, man schiebt gut 550 hm, das ist mindestens eine stunde wandern, mit kurzen fahrstücken dazwischen. dass manche cracks auch einiges mehr im sattel sitzen, mag stimmen, aber nennenswert schneller sind die dann auch nicht oben, dafür aber ausgepowerter ...

von st. leonhard der nebenstrasse nach breiteben folgen (schattig im wald), dann weiter gen pfelders.

ab lazinser alm bis oben schiebt man gute 900 hm - 2 h dauert's mindestens, entspannt mit fotos um die 3 h.

bei der abfahrt ins pfossental kannst du ggf. noch teile der waalwege einbauen (abzweig von der strasse nach albergo neuratheis, schloss juval beschildert, weg 3). dem 3er kann man vom schloss recht weit folgen richtung kastellbell, auch wenn man ja meistens wieder nach naturns zurück muss (je nach startpunkt). sind leichte wege. muss man halt schauen, wieviele wanderer unterwegs sind, notfalls wieder abzweigen und direkt zurück zum startpunkt.

bilder und die statistiken mit höhenprofil habe ich bei mir online unter bike&hike --> texel 2004 und 2006.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. August 2007)

Karsten fährt da sicher einiges mehr als wir, zumal er ja mit kleinem Gepäck reist. Denke mal, er könnte fast bis oben durchzischen...
Aber wir wollten´s ja gemütlich und mussten keine 90km fahren.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (24. August 2007)

ich hatte ja auch nur 8 kg auf dem rücken, mit leckerem frühstück für die hohe wilde  

naja, bin halt net mehr 20


----------



## dede (24. August 2007)

Ich find's in der Uhrzeigerrichtung auch sinnvoller bei einer (2-)Tagestour, bei ner Transalp eher mal weniger (außer man kommt den Similaun runter !). Kannst die Straße schon umfahren. Entweder auf dem Walweg wie vom Elmar beschrieben (Problem derzeit: es ist Rotsocken-, sprich Wandererhochsaison, deswegen wird's da mit Fahren eher schwer werden, weil der Steig nicht wirklich viele Ausweichstellen beinhaltet). Das Nämliche gilt leider auch für Teile des Meraner Höhenwegs, der sonst mit ein paar Schiebe-/Tragestellen durchaus eine Alternative zur Talstraße darstellt. Man kann relativ hoch zu einigen Höfen dort fahren, steht dann aber leider vor dem Problem, daß es auf dem Weiterweg nach Katharinaberg 2 tiefere Schluchten zu durchqueren gilt. Ab Katharinaberg kann man wieder weitestgehend fahren  (Richtung Mitterkaser/Pfossental) !
Das Hauptproblem bei ner Tagestour im Uhrzeigersinn dürfte sein, daß ihr auf dem steilen Schlußstück nach den Eishöfen leider schon ein paar Hm in den Beinen haben werdet und dadurch sich die Schiebepassagen wohl auch durchaus auf die oben bezofferten 300-400 Hm erweitern können. Deswegen mein Tip: Lieber am ersten Tag weiter Richtung Meran starten (und damit nen langen Anfahrtsweg in Kauf nehmen) und dann schon in den Eishöfen (quasi auf halber Strecke uphill) übernachten, so seid ihr morgend schön ausgeruht für das Steilstück und habt bestimmt für den ein oder anderen Hm mehr Kraft in den Beinen !!!


----------



## _mike_ (24. August 2007)

dede schrieb:


> Ich find's in der Uhrzeigerrichtung auch sinnvoller bei einer (2-)Tagestour, bei ner Transalp eher mal weniger (außer man kommt den Similaun runter !).


Genau so mach ich's  
Vom Similaun runter bis zur Ü am Eishof, wenn das Wetter gut ist und ich noch lustig bin weiter bis zur Stettiner. Danke für die Tips zur Abfahrt durch das Pfossental, das werd ich wohl so mit einbauen.....genau so wie nen kleinen Seilbahnabstecher zum Hirzer rauf


----------



## Elmar Neßler (27. August 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: die Abfahrt nach Pfelders runter ist ein Traum im Hochgebirge. Fordernd, doch nicht unmöglich, mit absoluten Traumpanoramen. Ich hätte mich sonst wohin gebissen, wenn ich sie anders herum gefahren wäre.



vermutlich hast du dann doch mehr talent als du gedacht hast.

ich kann dir aber versichern, wenn man bergab technisch nicht ein bissl geschick hat, wird der weg nach pfelders grösstenteils zur wanderung mit bike.

der trail ist insgesamt nicht übermässig schwer, aber wenn man es nicht hinkriegt über die senkrechten steinplatten zu holpern, hat man nicht viel von dem trail ...

denke, da sollte jeder mit sich selbst ehrlich sein und sich fragen, wie gut die fahrtechnik ist. der trail zu den eishöfen runter ist auch schon so, dass ich da zahlreiche biker gesehen habe die bei den ersten etwas grösseren steinen das schieben angefangen haben und in etlichen kehren das rad per hand umgesetzt haben, obwohl die kehren wirklich nicht allzu schwer sind ...

fahrtechnik ist somit halt relativ ...

schön sind beide trails, man sollte halt wissen, worauf man sich einlässt, bevor hinterher die enttäuschung gross ist, wenn man unfreiwillig wandern musste.


----------



## karstenr (27. August 2007)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten und Infos. Wenn ich lese von oben bis zur Lazinser Alm wäre runter schon sehr viel zu schieben, dann wird man rauf vermutlich alles schieben müssen. Solange ich fahren kann, bin ich bergauf meist einigermaßen schnell. Beim schieben lässt mein Ergeiz arg nach und da werde ich meist von vielen überholt. 
Wenn ich bei Elmar lese 8Kg, soviel haben wir nicht einmal bei 10 Tagen Transalp mitgehabt. 
Im Buch ist es auch in Uhrzeigersinn angegeben.
An übernachten denke ich nicht. Habe diese Jahr schon einige Tagestouren mit weit über 3000m HU ohne Probleme gemeistert.

Vermutlich werden wir FR (31.08.07) von Naturns aus starten und über Schnalstal -  Eishof rauf. 
Da wir DO anreisen wollen, wird FR der beste Tag sein. SA ist am Stilfser Radtag. Da wollen wir dort hinauf + weiter über B. Forcola + Weg 173 + Val Mora oder nach Weg 173 das Joch noch einmal von Bormio aus rauf. DO + SO jeweils eine etwas kürzere Tour. 

Wenn einer dort ist und auch eine dieser Touren vorhat, kann es sich ja melden (wir sind zu zweit).
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2007)

karstenr schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Elmar lese 8Kg, soviel haben wir nicht einmal bei 10 Tagen Transalp mitgehabt.
> 
> Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/



Das ist nur deshalb so, weil er eine so gefräßige Mitfahrerin hat und er das Essen schleppen musste; der Schnellere braucht halt etwas Ballast, um gleiche Bedingungen zu schaffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (27. August 2007)

ob's 5 oder 8 kg auf dem rücken sind, spielt für die auffahrt nach den eishöfen nur eine unbedeutende rolle - zumindest wenn's um eine tages- oder zweitagestour geht. wenn du das terrain siehst, weisst du, was ich meine. entweder hat man die fahrtechnik um solche trails bergauf zu fahren und hat die power in den beinen und den willen sich da fahrend hochzumühen oder man schiebt halt.

ich hatte halt 500 g brot, 300 g salami, schokolade, kekse, corni, brausetabletten und ein bissl trinken dabei, da wir uns ein frühstück beim hochwilde-aufstieg gegönnt haben. dazu die normale ausrüstung, die man anfang september halt braucht, wenn man auf fast 3500 m will.

mir geht's nie darum mit dem minimal-gewicht unterwegs zu sein, ein, zwei kilo mehr stören mich nicht. wenn das essen erst mal weniger ist, ist der rucksack auch schon wieder ein gutes stück leichter.

naja, dann wünsche ich viel spass, hoffe, das wetter passt.

mach doch später mal einen kleinen statusbericht, wie's dir ergangen ist.


----------



## _mike_ (27. August 2007)

Hier noch meine 2ct: Bin gestern vom Eishof hoch und habe auf der Stettiner Huette uebernachtet. Ich musste bergauf doch einiges schieben, aber kurz hinter mir kam einer der ist bis zum eingefallen Tunnel hochgefahren  ù
Der Trail zur Lazinser Alm ist nicht schwierig, erst unten an den letzten ausgesetzten Spitzkehren ist man ohne Hinterrad versetzen schnell am Ende...und selbst dann bleiben einige Schluesslstellen, die ich Mangels Protektoren nicht gefahren bin. Die Wasserrinnen waren fur mich kein Problem, aber 2,35 Schlappen, ein hohes Tretlager und a bisserl Bunnyhopp helfen natuerlich. 
Also noch mal danke fuers passive mitlesen, die Auffahrt ueber das Pfossental ist deutlich leichter, selbst schiebenderweise


----------



## karstb (28. August 2007)

Ich würde die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn machen (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn habe ich sie aber auch noch nicht probiert). Mit guter Kondition (so wie Karsten sie hat) und guter Fahrtechnik (dürfte viele Teile des Anstieges reichen) ist der Aufstieg von Westen ein echter Genuss mit im Idealfall 15Höhenmeter Schieben.
Nach Osten sollte man auf der Abfahrt vor jeder Steinrinne Vorder- und Hinterrad lupfen (es sei denn man hat eine DH Ausrüstung). Außerdem ein paar steile Felspassagen und eine kurze Treppe. Das ist also nicht für jeden was. Es sind aber auch nicht auf der ganzen Strecke diese hochgestellten Felsplatten, aber auf einem großen Teil.
Hier habe ich einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## karstenr (28. August 2007)

@karstb:  Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps; Wie ist es in Amerika?
Aufgrund der Wetteraussichten wird es mit FR 31.08.07 nichts werden. Werde erst am FR fahren und fÃ¼r meinen Mitfahrer aus Hannover ist es somit zu kurz. 
Ein Platz im Auto fÃ¼r FR â SO wÃ¤re somit frei.
GruÃ Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## anda (28. August 2007)

Hallo!!
Natürlich im Uhrzeigersinn!!!
Die Abfahrt zur Lazinseralm bin ich vor 2 Jahren mit meinem alten Race-Hardtail (mit Sid-Gabel) gefahren!!!
ca. 90%!!!
Abfahrt war eine der genialsten!!!!!!!

Aber jeder wie er will!!!!!!!


----------



## _mike_ (2. September 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt das Pfossen- oder das Schnalstal? Weil du ja vom Schnalstal hochgefahren bist.
> 
> Hast du von Samstag auf Sonntag auf der Hütte übernachtet? Dann sind wir uns  über den Weg gelaufen.
> Naja, bei 120 Leuten....



Ich bin über den Eishof hoch und musste doch fast 400hm schieben, da ich an dem Tag nicht so gut drauf war. Aber auch schiebenderweise ist dieser Weg deutlich einfacher als von der Lazinser Alm hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freiform (2. September 2007)

Hallo Eisjöchl-Überquerer,

bin am 26.08 von Naturns aus aufgefahren. Am Eishof habe ich ein Rast eingelegt und dann noch ca. 250 HM gefahren und den Rest geschoben.
Es gibt bestimmt Menschen die es komplett rauffahren können.
Für die ganze Aktion von Naturns bis Eisjöchl ich ca. 6,5 Stunden gebraucht.
Da ich spät startete (um ca. 12.30 Uhr) habe ich
in Stettinerhütte übernachtet. Am nächsten Tag bin mit 2 älteren Bergsteiger
den Hohe Wilde bestiegen (ca. 3 Stunden hin und zurück). Würde es jedem
Biker mit Bergsteigerambitionen empfehlen. Gleich nach dem Abstieg bin mit 
dem Bike nach Pfleders abgefahren. Ich konnte nicht alles fahren trotzdem
war es geilste Abfahrt meines Lebens hat tierisch Spass gemacht. Ich bin mir
sicher dass jeder Biker der die Trailfahren liebt kommt hier auf seine Kosten.
Nach dem Pfleders ist Trailspass vorbei und man fährt runter auf dem Asphalt
bis nach Meran und einschliesslich Naturns. Wenn ich die Strecke noch mal fahren werde, mache ich das wieder von Naturns aus. Ich kann mir vorstellen
dass Abfahrt nach Naturns auch geil ist und gefühlmässig noch fahrbarer wie nach Pfleders aber dafür müsst Ihr noch mehr Raufschieben müssen. Jedem das Seine.

Grüsse Freiform.


----------



## karstenr (3. September 2007)

Am FR 31.08.2007 haben wir die Eisjoch Tour als Halbtagstour gemacht.  
Allerdings gekÃ¼rzt und nur von einer Seite rauf + runter.  Bis ca. 2300m sind wir recht schnell vorangekommen. Ab dort ca. 50% schieben 50% fahren immer im Wechsel.  Runter konnten wir fast alles fahren.  Etwas lÃ¤stig waren die vielen Weidegatter, die man auf + zu machen musste. Da wir recht dicht beieinander geblieben sind, konnten wir uns meist abwechseln. Jeweils einer hat das Gatter geÃ¶ffnet + geschlossen + der andere hatte freie Fahrt. (reine Fahrzeit laut Tacho ohne Fotopausen rauf 2:46Std. runter 1:14Std. ca. 13Gatter in jeder Richtung; gut 1Std. Pause an der HÃ¼tte) Hier unsere Touren: 

31.8. - 2.9.2007 3 Tage Prad am Stilfser Joch  (216Km,  6600-6800m HU)
FR: Eingang Pfossental (ca. 1150m) â Eishof â Eisjoch â Stettiner HÃ¼tte + zurÃ¼ck (gleiche Strecke) (Start wg. Anreisetag 12:30Uhr) (33Km, 1800-1900m HU);  SA: Prad - Stilfser Joch  - Umbrailpass - Bocchetta Forcola - Bocca di Pedenoletto - MilitÃ¤rweg 173 - Ã¼ber Piano di Pedenolo - Forcola Tal - Weg 171 - Lago di Cancano und Lago di S. Giacomo im Norden durch die Tunnels - Passo de Fraele - Passo Val Mora - Val Mora - DÃ¶s Radond - Santa Maria â MÃ¼stair - Taufers, Glurns - Lichtenberg â Prad (103Km, 3000m HU mit ca. 30Km Trail);  SO: Prad â Laas - GÃ¶flan â Morter â Latsch - Tschars â Kastelbell â St. Martin am Kofel (1760m) â Ã¼ber einen Trail nach Vezzan (700m) â Schlanders â GÃ¶flan â Prad (80Km, 1800-1900m HU);
GruÃ Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. September 2007)

@ Freiform:
genauso haben Elmar und ich es letzes Jahr auch gemacht, und ich fand es auch so perfekt wie Du! Allerdings sind wir bißl eher gestartet und konnte die Pause am Eishof etwas ausdehnen. Ich finde das Eisjöchl auch einen der schönsten Übergänge, auch wenn´s bequemere gibt!


----------



## karstenr (4. September 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach habt ihr das Beste verpasst.


Lieber wäre ich die Runde komplett gefahren, aber dafür braucht man schon mehr als einen halben Tag. 
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Mecka-Joe (10. September 2007)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
wir wollen diese Woche auch das Eisjöchl angreifen. Wer kann uns eine Telefon-Nr. vom Eishof und der Stettiner Hütte nennen.
Danke im voraus


----------



## britta-ox (10. September 2007)

Hallo Mecka-Joe,

kann dir leider nur mit der Nr.von der Stettiner Hütte dienen:
0039/473/646789

Viel Spaß!

Gruß Britta


----------



## karstb (10. September 2007)

http://www.meranerhoehenweg-erwandern.de/


----------



## Mecka-Joe (10. September 2007)

Danke an Ochsenhausen und karstb.
Ihr habt mir weiter geholfen.
Gruß Joe


----------



## karstenr (10. September 2007)

In den letzten 10 Tagen hat es am Alpenhauptkamm viel Schnee gegeben. Ihr solltet euch bei der Hütte auch erkundigen, ob die Wege einigermaßen schneefrei sind. (Auf der Zugspitze sind z.B. 110cm Schnee gefallen und liegen geblieben. Das Eisjoch ist ca. genau so hoch.) 
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Mecka-Joe (11. September 2007)

Habe mich gerate bei einem Bergführer, aus der Gegend, 
über die Schneelage erkundigt. Die Strecke ist befahrbar.
Kleine Schneefelder vor der Stettiner Hütte.
Wär kein Problem hoch zukommen.
Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (20. Juli 2010)

ich grab mal den alten thread aus - auch weil ich von hier im vorfeld meine infos bezogen habe.

gestern bin ich das eisjöchl dann gefahren - von naturns aus.

mein persönlicher eindruck: auffahrt bis zum eishof ist recht locker. die 700hm bis zum eingang des pfossentals spürt man fast nicht, da die steigung der schnalser straße sehr gering ist; der teer hat mich auch nicht gestört. ab der abzweigung ins pfossental dann einige steile rampen, aber nix wildes. nach dem gasthof jägerrast dann sehr viele viehgitter, wenn man alleine ist und sich nicht abwechseln kann, ist das etwas lästig. ab den eishöfen bin ich noch ca. 200hm gefahren, als die piste dann zum trail wurde, habe ich den schiebemodus eingeschalten. die aussagen hier im thread von wegen "für konditions- und technikstarke alles bis auf 20hm fahrbar" konnte ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. mmn nach ist es ein trail mit teilweise S2 niveau, für mich war das jedenfalls aufwärts nicht mehr fahrbar. auch wenn man abschnittsweise immer mal wieder aufsteigen könnte, wander ich doch lieber locker dahin und genieß die aussicht, als mich da irgendwie raufzumurksen. vielleicht hat sich seit 2007 aber auch nur die wegbeschaffenheit verändert? 
nicht so wild empfand ich hingegen die abfahrt von der stettiner hütte. die regenrinnen (kann sein, dass sie sich seit 2007 auch nur schön aufgefüllt haben) sind halb so wild und bis auf einige wenige wirklich hohe, sollte auch jeder halbwegs ambitionierte biker drüberkommen. für normalbiker unfahrbar ist die treppe ungefähr in der mitte der abfahrt.... 
alles in allem jedoch eine traumtour. wie bereits erwähnt, wären in die andere richtung ziemlich genau 1000hm zu schieben, aber die abfahrt zum eishof ist vielleicht sogar noch besser als die von der stettiner hütte, da kaum hindernisse und sehr flüssig.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (21. Juli 2010)

tja, man darf halt nicht alles glauben, was in so einem forum geschrieben wird ...

auch wenn es ggf. ein paar leute gibt, die nach dem eishof mehr fahren als schieben bis zum eisjöchl, so wird der allergrösste teil es so machen (müssen) wie du, ab etwa 2300 m wird geschoben, die paar flachstücke zwischendrin kann man fahren, bringt aber auch nciht wirkliche vorteile oder zeitgewinn.

geändert hat sich am weg an sich nichts, die abfahrt ins pfossental ist durchaus lohennd und technisch um einiges leichter als gen pfelders. das heisst aber nicht, dass dort jeder locker runterfährt. ich bin da nun 5 mal gewesen, hab immer leute getroffen, die in den kehren und bei den kleinen rinnen auf dem weg zu den eishöfen überfordert waren und dann nur mit einer mischung aus schieben und fahren runter kamen. flow ist was anderes. wenn man aber zumindet etwas fahrtechnik hat udn auch mal das vorderrad etwas anheben kann um dann das hinterrad nachzuziehen, ist die abfahrt zu den eishöfen in der tat sehr nett, prinzipiell direkt ab eisjöchl fahrbar bis unten hin.

die fiese treppe gen pfelders ist wohl wirklich auch für den technsich versierten tourenbiker unfahrbar. mit anderem bike, protektoren und super bikebeherrschung geht das vllt. aber ist ja an sich auch wurscht, sind nur wenige meter und danach kann man ja wieder fahren und geniessen. 

glückwusch auf jeden fall zur gelungenen tour!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juli 2010)

Um auf Elmars 5x zu kommen, hab ich noch bißl hin, aber ich find´s auch in beide Richtungen eine Traumtour, gehöre aber auch zu denen, die bald nach dem Eishof bergauf schieben, wenn man von Naturns kommt. 
Von der anderen Seite macht die Flowabfahrt die 1000hm schieben allemal wet, die schaff zumindest ich auch noch, wenn ich vom Aufstieg her schon nicht mehr so fit bin. In die andere Richtung möcht´ ich´s nicht fahren, wenn ich schon k.o. bin, da ist eine Übernachtung dazwischen nicht schlecht. Im Übrigen finde ich den Aufstieg nicht so schlimm, wie es vielleicht klingt oder auf dem Papier aussieht, da gibt´s Schlimmeres.
Wenn ich mich für eine Richtung entscheiden müsste, tät´ ich mich echt hart. Ansonsten nimmt man´s halt mit, wie es grad in den Alpencross passt.


----------



## lens83 (21. Juli 2010)

ok, schön, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der ab ca. 2300m nur mehr am schieben war.  ich war blos auf den trail vom eishof zum jöchl gespannt und dann über die aussagen zur kompletten fahrbarkeit etwas erstaunt.

bez. der zu fahrenden richtung würde ich mich auch schwer tun. 1000hm schieben von der lazinseralm sind nicht wenig, doch die abfahrt zu den eishöfen erschien mir schon recht flüssig...
die querrinnen auf der anderen seite machen jedenfalls jeglichen flow zunichte.


----------



## karstenr (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn man von Naturns aus die normale Eisjöchl  Überquerung und runter weiter nach Meran fährt, sollte man mal einen Blick auf die Strecke nehmen, die zwischen Naturns und Meran liegt. Man sollte sich sehr gut überlegen, ob man nicht doch 2 Übernachtung in Naturns macht und das Eisjöchl als Tagestour ohne Gepäck fährt. In diesem Fall ist der Anstieg über das Possental + den Eishof zum größten Teil fahrbar. Mit 5Kg auf dem Rücken fahre ich dort auch nur noch kurze Stücke + muss den größten Teil schieben. Mit Gepäck wird es ohne Übernachtung sehr viel für einen Tag. Ohne Gepäck kann man es bei guter Kondition schaffen und wenn es zeitlich knapp wird von Meran mit der Bahn zurück nach Naturns oder man lässt sich morgens gleich von einem Shuttel hoch ins Possental bringen.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## lens83 (22. Juli 2010)

ich glaube solche passagen würde ich auch ohne gepäck nie schaffen...und auf dem bild schaut es noch relativ flach aus.
ganz zu schweigen von spitzkehrn mit stufen aufwärts fahren...


----------



## karstenr (23. Juli 2010)

Ich bin kein guter Trail  Fahrer (weder bergauf noch bergab). Bisher war ich 3 Mal am Eichjöchel + 1 Mal mit Überquerung + über Meran zurück. Die anderen 2 Mal sind wir von der Hütte aus die selbe Strecke wieder runter. Dies würde ich auch in Zukunft lieber so machen + mein Kollege auch, der bei allen 3 Touren dabei war. Ohne Gepäck konnte ich bis zu Trail  Einstieg auf ca. 2300m Höhe alles fahren. Danach ca. 50-60% vom Trail. Runter konnte ich dort bis auf kurze Stücke alles fahren. Bei der Überqerung habe ich runter auch viel schieben müssen und bergauf wäre dort gar nichts gegangen; Runter Richtung Pfelders hat der Trail ca. 800m HU somit rauf schieben + tragen sicher 2 Std. Mit Gepäck würde ich wohl auch die einfache Richtung runter viel schieben müssen, da man das Vorderrad immer wieder über Hindernisse leicht entlasten / heben muss. 
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## lens83 (23. Juli 2010)

karstenr schrieb:


> Ich bin kein guter Trail â Fahrer (weder bergauf noch bergab). Bisher war ich 3 Mal am EichjÃ¶chel + 1 Mal mit Ãberquerung + Ã¼ber Meran zurÃ¼ck. Die anderen 2 Mal sind wir von der HÃ¼tte aus die selbe Strecke wieder runter. Dies wÃ¼rde ich auch in Zukunft lieber so machen + mein Kollege auch, der bei allen 3 Touren dabei war. Ohne GepÃ¤ck konnte ich bis zu Trail â Einstieg auf ca. 2300m HÃ¶he alles fahren. Danach ca. 50-60% vom Trail. Runter konnte ich dort bis auf kurze StÃ¼cke alles fahren. Bei der Ãberqerung habe ich runter auch viel schieben mÃ¼ssen und bergauf wÃ¤re dort gar nichts gegangen; Runter Richtung Pfelders hat der Trail ca. 800m HU somit rauf schieben + tragen sicher 2 Std. Mit GepÃ¤ck wÃ¼rde ich wohl auch die einfache Richtung runter viel schieben mÃ¼ssen, da man das Vorderrad immer wieder Ã¼ber Hindernisse leicht entlasten / heben muss.
> GruÃ Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/



das deckt sich mit meiner erfahrung. bis 2.300 alles, danach wenn ich gewollt hÃ¤tte vielleicht die hÃ¤lfte. schieben ist aber dennoch kraftsparender.
einfach den gleichen weg runter ins pfossental fahren, wÃ¤re in der tat eine alternative, werde ich vielleicht nÃ¤chstes jahr so machen.
von der lazinser alm bis zum eisjÃ¶chl hat es sogar knapp Ã¼ber 1000hm (1882-2905).


----------



## transalbi (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde konsequent aus dem Tal starten und dann hoch zum Eisjöchl.

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (24. Juli 2010)

transalbi schrieb:


> Also ich würde konsequent aus dem Tal starten und dann hoch zum Eisjöchl.
> 
> Albi



ja, ich denke entweder aus dem passeiertal oder dem schnals-/pfossental wird jeder starten...


----------



## karstenr (24. Juli 2010)

Bisher habe ich auch einen Shuttle  Dienst nie gemocht und wir sind die Tour 2008 so gefahren: 

Eisjöchl Runde komplett vom Possental aus: Possental  Eisjöchl - Lazinser alm  Pfelders - + Meraner Höhenweg Nr. 24 über Platt (1140m) Breitleben (1035m)  Kristl (1132m) - Matatz - St. Martin  Riffian  Dorf Tirol  St. Peter - Waalwege oberhalb von Algund  Nauders - Possental (97Km, ca. 3000m HU);

Morgens fahren sehr viele Leute mit dem Auto hoch ins Schnalstal, nachmittags sind es nur wenige. So hat man Ruhe, wenn man später zum Ende der Tour das Auto wiederholt + es muss nur einer hinterher noch das Schnalstal hoch.  Da wir recht schnell oben waren, haben wir im Passaiertal viele Nebenstrecken genommen und die Hauptstraßen vermieden. Es sind natürlich noch einige m HU + Km so hinzugekommen. 

Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## lens83 (24. Juli 2010)

karstenr schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich auch einen Shuttle  Dienst nie gemocht und wir sind die Tour 2008 so gefahren:
> 
> Eisjöchl Runde komplett vom Possental aus: Possental  Eisjöchl - Lazinser alm  Pfelders - + Meraner Höhenweg Nr. 24 über Platt (1140m) Breitleben (1035m)  Kristl (1132m) - Matatz - St. Martin  Riffian  Dorf Tirol  St. Peter - Waalwege oberhalb von Algund  Nauders - Possental (97Km, ca. 3000m HU);
> 
> ...



ich würde eher am morgen mit dem rad das schnalstal machen, als zum ende, die paar autos haben mich als alten rennradler nicht gestört. oder die schwächeren der gruppe bis ins pfossental raufbringen und das auto zurück ins tal stellen.

wie ist eigentlich der meraner höhenweg von der fahrbarkeit her?


----------



## branderstier (16. August 2011)

Hi Leuts,

wir, mein Sohn u. ich sind letzten Do. - Fr. übers Eisjöchl.
Von Naturns aus, Schnalstal-Pfossental-Eishöfe.
Wie schon mehrfach gesagt, gehts ab 2300hm für "Normallos" viel mit schieben. Selbst mein Sohn als U17er BL-Fahrer hat einiges geschoben.
Der Weg wird übrigens gerade gemacht, stehen so auf ca. 2400 hm zwei kleine Bagger. Bin gespannt wie sich dadurch die Fahrbarkeit verbessert.
Übernachtung auf Stettiner Hütte gehört vielleicht als Pflichtprogramm dazu, könnte man sich aber auch bei frühem Start sparen. Wir waren um 14.30 oben. Nebenbei bemerkt, Hütte hat weder Duschen, noch warmes Wassser!!!!, sonst aber o.K.
Der nächste Tag nach Pfelders runter, hat meinem Söhnchen dann echt Gaudi bereitet. Mit seinem HT hat er bis auf wenige Meter alles gefahren, ich habe auch runter ca. 20 % geschoben.

Zusammenfassend, geile Runde in zwei Klimazonen, Meran bei 30 Grad und dann das atemberaubende Hochgebirge.

Und tschüß


----------



## Fubbes (16. August 2011)

Die Stettiner Hütte hatte bereits vor 10 Jahren eine Dusche gegen Marken. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es die nicht mehr gibt (der Trend ist ja eher zu mehr Duschen statt weniger).


----------



## bikeseppl (16. August 2011)

Hallo Dusche siehe hier
Wenn ich zwischen den Abfahrten wählen müßte würde ich immer die ins Pfelderer Tal vorziehen da sie anspruchsvoller ist obwohl ich nicht alles fahren kann.

Servus Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (17. August 2011)

Hi Leuts,

ihr glaubt ja wohl nicht wirklich, das alle, ca. 60 Leute, die übernachtet haben, beim Abendessen das vorrangige Gesprächsthema der Duschen hatten, wenn es welche gäbe.
Auch kann ich nicht glauben, das es an einem defekt lag, da die Auskunft des Hüttenwirtes zum extrem kalten Wasser war: "Kommt ja direkt aus dem Gletscher."
Trotzdem, es war eine geile Tour und die, die sie noch machen wollen sollten sich davon icht abhalten lassen.

Und tschüß


----------



## Fubbes (17. August 2011)

Es kann verschiedene Gründe geben, warum Duschen mal nicht möglich ist. An der Keschhütte lags mal am schlechten Wetter. Die erzeugen Strom mit Solarzellen. Wo die Stettiner ihre Energie bezieht, weiß ich nicht. 
Es ist aber richtig, dass das kalte Wasser dort fast in Würfeln aus der Leitung kommt


----------



## scale007 (2. September 2011)

Als Info

So bin dann auch mal am 27.8 2011
über das Eisjöchel über Naturns -Schloß Juval-Schnalstal-Possental zum Eisjöchl abEishof wenn der weg zum trail wird ist der trail weitgehend gerichtet und neu mit Erde befüllt
bis ca.2600 HM da stand noch der Bagger so wie es ausschaut wird der weg bis da hin wo Erdreich verfügbar ist gerichtet bin bis auf 3-4 Reifenrutscher alles bis 10 Meter unter die Spitze gefahren habe allerdings auch Spaß an solchen trails und zwischendurch
 3 kurze Verschnaufpausen nach den Reifenrutschern gemacht
war mit dem 29er unterwegs kleinste Übersetzung 28-36 das ging dann gerade so wobei die big Wheels deutlich besser über die Steine gingen wie die 26 Zoll von meinen Wegbegleitern oben angekommen ist wenn man keine Zeitnot hat eine Einkehr in die Hütte sehr zu empfhelen gutes Essen große Portionen moderate Preise
als Rückweg hab ich den Gleichen Weg genommen hat auch Spaß gemacht und die vielen Gatter sind halb so wild ,-)


----------



## aka (20. September 2012)

Also ich finde die Auffahrt vom Fossental her top.
Ohne schwere Rucksaecke haette man in der Tat das meiste fahrend bewaeltigen koennen.
Ein Bericht unserer Oetzirunde gibts hier:
http://f3.webmart.de/f.cfm?id=3492269&r=threadview&t=3871416&pg=1


----------



## thorsten73 (9. August 2013)

Hallo, nochmal die frage, eintagestour eisjöchl, pfossental hoch und gleiche strecke retour? Will das nicht als rundtour fahren, da alleine und ungern fahre ich mehr als s2, kann ich eh nicht 
Wäre das dann die beste variante? Wie lange würde man brauchen und wo startet man am besten, naturns? Stettiner hütte will ich umbedingt mitnehmen.

Danke
Thorsten


----------



## JeetKuneDo (9. August 2013)

Mit Einkehr auf der Stettiner Hütte eine lockere Tagestour. Meiner Meinung nach verpasst du aber den Sahne-Teil nach Pfelders runter, selbst wenn man nicht alles fahren kann. Aber auch als Stichtour sicher lohnend und mit den allerbesten Alpenpanoramen. Start  in Naturns.


----------



## karstenr (10. August 2013)

Hallo thorsten73,

vielleicht kÃ¶nnte man zusammen fahren. Bin selber auf Trails auch nicht so gut und bin dafÃ¼r bergauf besser. An der Stetiner HÃ¼tte war ich 3 oder 4 X bisher 1 X als komplette Runde. Ende Aug. (SA 24.8 â SO 01.09.2013) mÃ¶chte ich eine Woche in diese Region. Am 31.08.2013 ist das Stilfser Joch nur fÃ¼rs Rad offen.
Wenn,  dann vom Pfossental rauf. Nach Pfelders runter war es mir vielfach zu schwierig. Alle ca. 100m ist ein 10cm hoher Regenrinnen Stein im Weg. Da muss man das Vorderrad drÃ¼ber heben.  Schau mal auf  Beitrag 34+35.
Besser in dieser  Region hat mir das Madritschjoch (2x) gefallen (mehr fÃ¼r mich fahrbarer Trail). Es gibt sehr viel in dieser Region. Habe dort sicher schon Ã¼ber 50 MTB Tage.

GruÃ Karsten


----------



## thorsten73 (10. August 2013)

Grundsätzlich gerne, nur ende august unmöglich. Ich wollte nächste woche mi abend anreisen, do eisjöchl und dann weiter richtung scuol und dort noch 2-3 tage. Komme aus münchen, glaube aber, du bist bergauf sowieso eine ganz andere liga 

Wollte vielleicht in schnals übernachten, wäre das eine gute alternative? Evtl hab ich nicht so lust, den ganzen weg von naturns bis zum pfossental zu fahren weil zu langweilig.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. August 2013)

Du kannst auch bei Jägerrast parken, soweit ich weiß, vermieten die auch Zimmer.


----------



## dede (12. August 2013)

Oder idealerweise ne Übernachtung im Eishof, denn dann kann man frühmorgens ausgeruht und noch bei Kräften die knapp 1.000 Hm zum Eisjoch frisch angehen (kenne viele, die im Tal gestartet sind und deswegen die letzten 300-400 Hm einfach nicht mehr die Kraft hatten das noch durchzudrücken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (12. August 2013)

Moin zusammen,

will nächsten Samstag auch mal wieder auf das Eisjöchel und habe eine Frage zur Abfahrt. 

Fahre Richtung Eishöfe runter, bis da ist ja soweit auch alles klar, die Frage ist dann aber, wie ich am besten auf Trails bis runter ins Tal komme (Naturns). Umso anspruchsvolle, umso besser.
Spontan auf der Karte ist mir da der Meraner Höhenweg ins Auge gesprungen. Macht das Sinn?
Grüße und Danke
Dennis


----------



## dede (12. August 2013)

Der ist an sich ziemlich genial (kurze Schiebestücke), ja... aber (und zwar großes ABER): Biker sind da absolut nicht gerne gesehen, weil es an sich ein Wandererhighway ist (zumindest je weiter man sich an den Sonnenberg mit der entsprechenden Bahn ranpirscht). Von Nauders aus startend ist das auch eine traumhafte/valid Uphillalternative aber selbstverständlcih mit der nämlichen Einschränkung wie oben....
Alternative ist in Katharinaberg ins Tal runter und dann auf den Schnalser Waal bis Juval, aber der ist an sich auch verboten!!!


----------



## h4wk (12. August 2013)

Dank für die Info. Der Meraner höhenweg geht doch auch am Katharinenberg vorbei, oder?
Was genau ist da jetzt verboten und was nicht? Wenn da viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind, es aber nicht verboten ist, stört mich das nicht sonderlich. Absteigen und immer wieder kurz warten sehe ich jetzt nicht so als Problem. 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## dede (12. August 2013)

Ja klar, nur bis Katharinaberg ist's ab dem Pfossental erstmal fast alles Uphill! Soweit ich weiß ist der Höhenweg nicht explizit verboten (zumindest nicht im nördlichen Abschnitt), aber ich bin den das letzte Mal vor etwa 6 oder 7 Jahren gefahren, seitdem ist viel Wasser den Vinschgau runtergeflossen....


----------



## thorsten73 (12. August 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Oder idealerweise ne Übernachtung im Eishof, denn dann kann man frühmorgens ausgeruht und noch bei Kräften die knapp 1.000 Hm zum Eisjoch frisch angehen (kenne viele, die im Tal gestartet sind und deswegen die letzten 300-400 Hm einfach nicht mehr die Kraft hatten das noch durchzudrücken)



danke, hab jetzt was nettes in schnals gefunden, katharinaberg. hoffe, das macht sinn.


----------



## karstenr (12. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> will nächsten Samstag auch mal wieder auf das Eisjöchel und habe eine Frage zur Abfahrt.
> 
> ...



Den Meraner Hohenweg Nr.24 habe ich auch schon einige male hinter mir. Dies meist am WE und noch nie hat einer von den Wanderern was gesagt. Es sind dort nicht extrem viele gewesen und ich habe immer Platz gemacht. Mich hat man auch immer vorbei gelassen. Schilder habe ich nicht gesehen. 
Es kommen aber etliche m HU dazu. Im Possental bringt es nichts auf den 24 zu wechseln (vermutlich unfahrbar) und vom Schnalstal zum Dickhof (1700m) sind es 800-1000m HU auf einsamem Teerweg rauf.


----------



## h4wk (12. August 2013)

@karstenr
danke für die Tipps. Habe grad noch mal ein bisschen durch das Internet gelesen. Der Trail zwischen Eishöfe und Eisjöchel soll ja inzwischen sogar bergauf größtenteils fahrbar sein - damit ist der bergab für mich gestorben...
Hatte das vom letzten mal irgendwie anspruchsvoller in Erinnerung...

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## thorsten73 (17. August 2013)

habs eisjöchl gemacht, auto in karthaus abgestellt, dann hoch und gleichen weg retour. top tour, überragend. ich konnte bis ca. 400hm vor dem joch fahren, dann war ende. hab nen einheimischen getroffen, bike guide passeiertal, der hat nicht einmal geschoben. stettiner hütte pause und dann den trail zurück. 3-4 mal abgestiegen, aber ansonsten flow pur! 
werde das nochmal machen und dann bergschuhe mitnehmen um dann noch ein gipfel zu machen, denke, das lohnt sich. 
jeder der (so wie ich) mal überlegt, unbedingt machen!!


----------



## mountainbikerit (21. August 2013)

Unbedingt von der Schnalser Seite hoch, siehe hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeetKuneDo (27. August 2013)

Servus,

bin jetzt zum 3. Mal dort oben gewesen. Von Naturns hoch und den Traumtrail nach Pfelders wieder runter in einem Rutsch zurück bis Meran und dann auf die Bahn zurück nach Naturns.

Wenn der schmale Bergpfad beginnt, ist bei mir mit Fahren definitv vorbei. Hängt aber auch mit der Höhe und der schon absolvierten und zum Teil > 20 Steigungsprozente zusammen. Ist aber kein Problem, sich so die Beine zu vertreten.

Wer hier erklärt, dass das alles komplett fahrbar ist, startet mit dem Auto oben am letzten Parkplatz und gibt den Helden. Das mag sicher sein.

Der Trail nach Pfelders herunter macht das Eisjöchl erst aus, gibt ihm Charakter. Ist alles drin und treibt einen zum Teil über die Grenzen, was man bisher so gefahren ist. Alles fahrbar ist auch das Teil für mich nicht, aber der Traumtrail in den Alpen für mich. Vor dem Goldseetrail definitv.

Die Gesamttour an einem Tag macht sich dann aber auch in der Psyche bemerkbar, wenn die nicht endenden Spitzkehren anfangen. Hier muss die Konzentration hochgehalten werden, sonst gehts in den Flugmodus. Gels helfen... 

Traumtour. *Das* ist Mountain-Biken!


----------



## Fubbes (27. August 2013)

Die stehenden Steinplatten machen jeglichen Flow zunichte. "Traum"-Trail ist für mich was anderes. 

Der Goldseetrail als Vergleich kommt mir auch gerad Recht. Oben Kinderwagenweg, unten verblockter Mist durch Geröllfelder. Toll ist er nur wegen der Landschaft und dem ständigen Ortlerblick. Ebenfalls kein Traumtrail.

Das ist natürlich Jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## JeetKuneDo (27. August 2013)

Es gibt unten in den Spitzkehren die sehr hohen Steinplatten, da gebe ich dir Recht. Ansonsten einfach Gabel hochziehen. Ähnlich, wie wenn du  einen Bürgersteig hoch willst. 

Goldseetrail: sehe ich genau so, aber natürlich Traumpanorama.

Generell: die Meinungen über Trails gehen dermaßen weit auseinander, dass ich persönlich nichts mehr auf das Geäußerte von anderen Bikern gebe. Das Gewese um den Naturnser Sonnenberg und seine holy-trails dort z.B. Alles für mich dort für in den Sack zu treten. Für andere scheints der feuchte Traum zu sein.

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## lens83 (27. August 2013)

JeetKuneDo schrieb:


> Wer hier erklärt, dass das alles komplett fahrbar ist, startet mit dem Auto oben am letzten Parkplatz und gibt den Helden. Das mag sicher sein.



eher habe ich bei den letzten 3-400hm aber ein technisches Problem als ein konditionelles...

Inwiefern - laut manchen sogar samt AC-Rucksack - der Weg komplett fahrbar sein soll, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Wenn ihn das nächste Mal jemand durchfährt, bitte Bescheid geben - ich wohne ja in der näheren Umgebung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2013)

Ich bin vor 2 Jahren mit meiner Freundin in Latsch gestartet.
Auf den Eishäusern haben wir übernachtet.

Von der Stettinerhütte runter ist es dann mit guter Fahrtechnik fahrbar bis an die Stelle wo die Treppe runter zu der kleinen Malga beginnt.
Dort sollte man wegen der drohenden Flugstunden dann wirklich besser schieben.

Mich würde interessieren, ob es noch schöne Trails runter Richrung Meran gibt?


----------



## Fubbes (28. August 2013)

Laut Schymik/Apperle ist auch der Trail vom Spronser Joch (südlich Lazinser Alm) nach Meran toll.
Ich möchte aber davor warnen. Ganz oben (400 hm) oberes S3/S4 (für mich unfahrbar) ab der Alm dann ein ziemlich heftiger steiler ausgewaschener Karrenweg aus Steinen. Das war sehr anstrengend (immerhin 1000 hm oder mehr), ließ sich aber meist fahren. 
Ein holy Trail ist es jedenfalls nicht. 
Das Spronser Joch ist landschaftlich aber schon klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (28. August 2013)

Also wenn man mit dem Weg vom Eisjöchl nach Pfelders schon Probleme hat (ich hab im letzten Jahr dort nichts weiter schwieriges gesehen und bin mit meiner Freundin alles gefahren), sollte sich den direkten Weg nach Meran aus dem Kopf schlagen. @Fubbes muss ich teils beipflichten, teils aber auch widersprechen: Der Weg zur Alm ist schon knackig und hat kurze Passagen, die ich so nicht fahren wollen würde. Ab dem Oberkaser ist (glaub ich ist der 6er) relativ stupides Materialmorden. Alternative ist der Jägersteig (hat aber auch einige sehr sehr knackige Stellen) und später der 23er. Der ist mit dem Jägerstieg bis zum Talbauer definitiv "Holy", danach als 23b auch. Der 23er ist im letzten Jahr planiert worden.


----------



## JeetKuneDo (29. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Also wenn man mit dem Weg vom Eisjöchl nach Pfelders schon Probleme hat (ich hab im letzten Jahr dort nichts weiter schwieriges gesehen und bin mit meiner Freundin alles gefahren), sollte sich den direkten Weg nach Meran aus dem Kopf schlagen..






Erklär doch mal....


----------



## jammerlappen (29. August 2013)

Was meinste denn? Die beiden Alternativen nach Meran runter hab ich doch schon genannt.


----------



## JeetKuneDo (29. August 2013)

OK, dann ist ja gut.


----------



## lens83 (29. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Also wenn man mit dem Weg vom Eisjöchl nach Pfelders schon Probleme hat (ich hab im letzten Jahr dort nichts weiter schwieriges gesehen und bin mit meiner Freundin alles gefahren), sollte sich den direkten Weg nach Meran aus dem Kopf schlagen.



die "Treppe" auch?
Die war mir mit meinem CC-HT und durchschnittlicher Fahrtechnik dann doch etwas zu heiß...


----------



## jammerlappen (29. August 2013)

Ich hab schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass ich mich an die Treppe garnicht explizit erinnere. Die einzige wahrgenommene Schwierigkeit, war direkt oben vom Jöchl runter auf den Weg zur Stettiner Hütte zu kommen. Hast Du vielleicht ein Foto von der Treppe?


----------



## lens83 (29. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass ich mich an die Treppe garnicht explizit erinnere. Die einzige wahrgenommene Schwierigkeit, war direkt oben vom Jöchl runter auf den Weg zur Stettiner Hütte zu kommen. Hast Du vielleicht ein Foto von der Treppe?



sieht auf dem Foto etwas harmloser aus.
letztes Jahr wurde allerdings ein Teil des Weges neu gemacht und als ich dort war, waren die Arbeiten noch im Gange. Könnte also evtl. sein, dass die Treppe auch noch umgestaltet wurde.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. August 2013)

Sowas kann schon dabei gewesen sein. Wobei das in echt ja deutlich schlimmer sein muss. Soll ja richtig schwer sein. Wobei ich auf der Tour auch gut drauf war, zumindest bis zum Abgang über den Lenker auf dem Jägerstieg...


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. August 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Laut Schymik/Apperle ist auch der Trail vom Spronser Joch (südlich Lazinser Alm) nach Meran toll.
> Ich möchte aber davor warnen. Ganz oben (400 hm) oberes S3/S4 (für mich unfahrbar) ab der Alm dann ein ziemlich heftiger steiler ausgewaschener Karrenweg aus Steinen. Das war sehr anstrengend (immerhin 1000 hm oder mehr), ließ sich aber meist fahren.
> Ein holy Trail ist es jedenfalls nicht.
> Das Spronser Joch ist landschaftlich aber schon klasse.


Gleiche Erfahrung hier, wobei er mir oben noch sehr gut gefallen hat, und mich die unteren 1000hm dann genervt haben. 
Landschaftlich aber echt fein. 

Gibt aber angeblich eine gute Alternative dazu. (hab's aber vergessen...)


----------



## jammerlappen (29. August 2013)

Hab ich doch geschrieben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (30. August 2013)

Ich bin  vor ein paar Wochen von der Stettiner abgefahren.

Die Treppe hab' ich nicht in Erinnerung !
Allerdings gab es noch ein paar Schneefelder - aber vermutlich ist die 
etwas 'entschärft' oder ganz weg.

Die Steinplatten im unteren Bereich fand ich extrem nervig !
So hoch hab ich die noch nirgends gesehen. Da kommt (zumindest bei mir) kein richtiger flow auf.

Trotzdem ein super Pass !!

Grüße baraber


----------



## JeetKuneDo (30. August 2013)

An die Treppe kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern, obwohl ich erst vor 2 Wochen dort war. Die unteren Steinstufen (-Platten vertikal) sind natürlich alles andere als super schwierig zu fahren, aber materialmordend, selbst wenn man ordentlich drüber kommt, oder eben einfach nur ätzend, wenn man drüber fliegt. Deswegen schieben ja auch die meisten dort, wenn sie mit einem "normalen" Fullys unterwegs sind.

Sagt ja auch keiner, dasss der Trail vom Eisjöchl super schwer ist. Im Gegenteil: viele CC und AM-Fahrer, die max S2 fahren, kommen dort schon recht weit runter und finden das Teil deswegen ja auch so gut.

Und je fetter die Federelemente und je mehr Downhill-Orientierung der Fahrer hat, um so leichter wird es.

Dennoch kein Grund hier rumzutönen, dass es dort absolut keine Schwierigkeiten gibt. Selbst wenn Jammerlappen der Abfahrts-Gott ist und das Teil im Schlaf fährt, lässt eine solche Äußerung ihn im trüben Licht stehen, weil seine Leistung einfach nicht verifizierbar ist. Vor allem auch ne dämliche Aussage gegenüber Bikern, die das Teil noch nicht kennen und damit falsche Erwartungen geweckt werden. Wenn man schon ein Abfahrts-Könner ist und damit hier rumprahlt, sollte man wenigstens nicht die Gesamteinordnung dieses Trails vergessen. Alles andere ist unprofessionell.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. August 2013)

Och menno, man kann aber auch alles in den falschen Hals kriegen! Was ich sagen wollte - und nicht mehr - ist, dass man sich mit dem Spronser Joch keinen gefallen tut, wenn man den Weg nach Pfelders schwierig findet...


----------



## Speedskater (31. Juli 2018)

Ausgrab

Eisjöchel steht in der 1. September Woche auf dem Programm.
Geplant ist mit dem Shuttle ins Pfossental und über Eisjöchel,  Pfelders nach Algund und mit der Bahn zurück nach Goldrain.
Wie schaut den der Meraner Höhenweg zwischen Pfelders und Algund aus, darf man da fahren und wie schaut das mit Wanderern aus?

Ich wollte mit dem Fatbike (HT 140mm) fahren. Über Steinplatten die 10 cm rausstehen bügel ich mit dem Teil einfach drüber oder sollte ich doch das 160 mm Enduro nehmen.


----------

